# Elbert county 2017



## BIG HUNT (Nov 28, 2017)

Whats everyone seeing rite now? Saw a big spike chasing a doe this past saturday


----------



## BIG HUNT (Nov 28, 2017)

We have also had two nice bucks taken off our lease the first and second weeks in November


----------

